# Who's Going To Castle Hill Show?



## saximus (Feb 2, 2011)

I just realised that quite a few people from here will be going but we won't know each other (unless we wear name tags with out screen names ). I'll be volunteering there so come say hi if you're from here. I'm the one with the long dreads

Daniel


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 2, 2011)

I will be the one that's abnrmal lol. just kinding will come say hi. Cheers daniel


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ill be the one with a 12 year old brother and a dad that will be scared of the snakes (don't know why he agreed on taking me) and dad and I are tall. Let me know if you notice us 

Ben


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 2, 2011)

Well there is no hiding for me......


----------



## hrafna (Feb 2, 2011)

i will be there with long hair and 2 kids who will be wanting to touch everything! oh yeah, they will want to take everything home with them too!


----------



## Knobbies (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll be there and i'll also be volunteering!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 2, 2011)

The Moose will be there


----------



## meehan05 (Feb 2, 2011)

ill be there.. iv got my albino bhps making an appearance


----------



## saximus (Feb 2, 2011)

Albino BHPs? I'll be rather interested to see that.
Glad to hear from so many of you


----------



## the_brad (Feb 9, 2011)

hey mate what volunteering are u doing? ow and what date is it again? n what time does it start?
i wanna b 1st in


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 9, 2011)

meehan05 said:


> ill be there.. iv got my albino bhps making an appearance



I didnt think albino BHPs were in Aus yet.


----------



## saximus (Feb 9, 2011)

Just working at the front or doing security I think. He is giving us more details closer to it. It's on this Sunday (13th) at 9. Haha don't you have a stand Brad?


----------



## the_brad (Feb 9, 2011)

i thought about it but i dunno how many people r gunna go.. its not advertised very well!!!!!!! so $150 seemed a bit steep if the only people who r realy gunna b there r people from APS, im around castle hill a bit n was at fred caderson the other day n havnt seen any advertisin for it.


----------



## pisces20 (Feb 9, 2011)

*albino BHP*

There are a few albino BHP in Australia. One was in melbourne in a pet shop for $50,000. Hets are already on the way.


----------



## phoebe (Feb 9, 2011)

I"ll be there if I'm not working 
I have very short hair, piercings and will probably be wearing something outrageously colourful


----------



## adfel (Feb 9, 2011)

I will be there... I am bringing some friends who want to buy 2 pygmy beardies so if you are selling any let me know...


----------



## dylan-rocks (Feb 9, 2011)

count me in


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 10, 2011)

pisces20 said:


> There are a few albino BHP in Australia. One was in melbourne in a pet shop for $50,000. Hets are already on the way.



Thats awesome, I cant wait to see one.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Feb 10, 2011)

ill be there!


----------



## Nash1990 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll be there, you'll find me near the outrageously colourful Phoebe


----------



## phoebe (Feb 11, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> I'll be there, you'll find me near the outrageously colourful Phoebe



Outfit planning starts...now!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 11, 2011)

See you all there. I'll be there with our stand for Scales & Tails Australia.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 11, 2011)

i might check it out! See how my finances are going.


----------



## Camo (Feb 11, 2011)

So when and where is it on at exactly?

What time do gates open?

Cameron


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone know the address for the show ?


----------



## Spot_the_mac (Feb 11, 2011)

Braidotti said:


> Does anyone know the address for the show ?


 
i`ll be there !!!!

the address is fred caterson reserve , gilbert rd castle hill


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 11, 2011)

Spot_the_mac said:


> i`ll be there !!!!
> 
> the address is fred caterson reserve , gilbert rd castle hill



Thanks for that.


----------



## saximus (Feb 11, 2011)

Cameron it starts at 9 and ends at 5


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm sure there will be a heap of stuff and the guys deserve the support as they are the quiet achievers in the hobby and have contributed immensely without many here even knowing!

Looking forward to it!! i'm sure there will be some GREAT door prizes as well! 

I hope to see alot of APS's there. There has been advertising but not on APS so keep the thread going to advertise on here some more.


----------



## saximus (Feb 11, 2011)

Southside Morelia said:


> I'm sure there will be a heap of stuff and the guys deserve the support as they are the quiet achievers in the hobby and have contributed immensely without many here even knowing!
> 
> Looking forward to it!! i'm sure there will be some GREAT door prizes as well!
> 
> I hope to see alot of APS's there. There has been advertising but not on APS so keep the thread going to advertise on here some more.


 
Agreed. I'll be volunteering and hopefully wearing a tag with my APS id on it


----------



## MamaBear (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll be there, with my partner, our 2 ferals and my Nikon D80!


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 12, 2011)

Wish I could go myself but my Partner Larks is flying in for it from Adelaide and wanted to know if anyone would like to either go halves in a hire car for the day and / or have a spare seat to pick him up & take him back to airport on the Sunday... expenses will be paid for of course ?? If anyone is interested just inbox me or larks thanks


----------



## saximus (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry can't help with the lift Jo but make sure he comes to say hello. I wanna see his tats and show him mine but I don't know what he actually looks like


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks anyway Saximus ill pass on the message.. I'm sure you two will both catch up there, he's a little hard to miss with all the Reptile tatts lol. Just spoke to him and found out he has booked a hire car for the day.


----------



## bkevo (Feb 12, 2011)

will have a look


----------



## Jason (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking forward to it, im sure it'll be a good event. ill be leaving the money at home though as i have done each year!


----------



## crikey (Feb 12, 2011)

i wonder who will win the pair of het albino childrens pythons that the expo is offering as a door prize


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Is it inside or out? If its outside what happens if its raining?

Ben


----------



## bucket (Feb 12, 2011)

indoors


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool cant wait. Id love for the het albino pair to be my first snakes 

Thanks
Ben


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking forward to it have never been to a reptile expo yet can't wait


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would love to get an albino darwin but am not allowed to get any more snake till I buy my own house, so maybe mid next year I will hopefully get one.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 12, 2011)

We will need to see some pics when you get it home best off luck


----------



## Jason (Feb 12, 2011)

crikey said:


> i wonder who will win the pair of het albino childrens pythons that the expo is offering as a door prize


 
hopefully ME! To be honest i'd just come home and sell them, but the cash I'd get would be lovely, haha


----------



## FAY (Feb 12, 2011)

You will have to wait the 6 months though!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hopefully the snakes go to someone who will care for them for years, this person will hopefully be me


----------



## ICE801 (Feb 12, 2011)

Is the expo on if it rains ?


----------



## dragonboy69 (Feb 12, 2011)

crikey said:


> i wonder who will win the pair of het albino childrens pythons that the expo is offering as a door prize


what time will the door prize be drawn and do you have to be there to claim it or how is it being done please thanks


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 12, 2011)

I am devo i can't make it up on sunday. Very devo about it. Hope to make up for it at the easter show/reptile show


----------



## larks (Feb 12, 2011)

O'yeah I'll be there for sure. Not long to go now.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 12, 2011)

larks said:


> O'yeah I'll be there for sure. Not long to go now.


 
That's the trouble with these expos,they let anyone in 

Make sure you drop by me and say Hi.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought about making a badge but I thought if I made a badge that said abnrmal91 I think I would get some funny looks. However if I see people with badges on I will come and say hi.


----------



## Sutto82 (Feb 12, 2011)

My missus and I will be there.... she's keen on adding another little fella to the family.


----------



## Absolutely_Mad (Feb 12, 2011)

Ill be going, soo keen to catch up with some old friends and hopefully pick up some great bargains and hopefully some great reptiles, I'll be going with my dad and a school friend, should be great fun, hope to meet a lot of great people see you all tomorrow - Lawrence


----------



## Shadowfoxpika2 (Feb 12, 2011)

I shall be there! With my mum and 3 little bros maybe my sisters too


----------



## mike83 (Feb 12, 2011)

Will be a great day.


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 13, 2011)

Cant wait...barley slept lol

Ben


----------



## crikey (Feb 13, 2011)

i have 7 tickets in the door prize for the het albino childrens so hope i win


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 13, 2011)

So anyone got pics of their new additions from the expo ? I was so close to buying a jungle but..Maybe next time (easter show or Hawksbury expo)


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 13, 2011)

I got a hypo male levis and a normal female levis.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...100000035185232&pid=803349&id=100000035185232

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...100000035185232&pid=803351&id=100000035185232


----------



## mike83 (Feb 13, 2011)

I met up with member of this site (Christopher) and got 3 Amyae 2 female yearlings and a adult male. 
*
*


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 13, 2011)

Bucky they are some nice looking Darwins are they going to be for breeding in a couple of years


----------



## mike83 (Feb 13, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> I got a hypo male levis and a normal female levis.
> 
> Login | Facebook
> 
> Login | Facebook



Links don't work mate hope to see some pics of them tho.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 13, 2011)

crikey said:


> i have 7 tickets in the door prize for the het albino childrens so hope i win


Sneaky man lol I only got 1 ticket probably won't win but never know


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 13, 2011)

Put me down for 1 when you do. There was alot nice looking hatchies I would have loved to have bought about 20


----------



## mike83 (Feb 13, 2011)

I didn't even get a ticket


----------



## Octane (Feb 13, 2011)

Dropped by the expo this morning. I couldn't resist the temptation and bought another SR wheatbelt. The little guy is showing nice lighter areas in the centre of its blotches and should colour up into a good looking adult (fingers crossed).

Had the handbrake with me or I possibly would have left with more.

Cheers 
Octane


----------



## KingSirloin (Feb 13, 2011)

I came.......I saw.......I left....without spending anything..................much


----------



## cagey (Feb 13, 2011)

I left (my licence at home delibrately), I went (and enjoyed working out what I will buy in the future), I came (home with a full wallet), I will (learn from keeping my two snakes before buying more).


----------



## crikey (Feb 13, 2011)

so what time where thay going to draw it today as thay havent rung me yet lol


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 13, 2011)

Haha I think it was a mistake me bringing my licence because it made me want things MORE.. I had restraint and thought It wouldn't be good if I impulse bought so I'll do some research on the ideas I got and see whats happening at the next expo (hawksbury or easter show)


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 13, 2011)

mike83 said:


> Links don't work mate hope to see some pics of them tho.



Sorry i might make a threat.

Ben


----------



## dadaman (Feb 13, 2011)

I went. I would have to say not a lot to choose from like last shows. Still good to see a fair few breeders getting behind the show. I didn't buy anything but my Daughter brought a Pygmy Bearded Dragon. I do have to say the GTP were tempting.


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2011)

Im surprised that people think there wasn't much to choose from. I did expect today to be bigger than it was, but I still thought it was great, and had reasonable variety.

I made a point of asking every seller I talked to how things were selling, and most of them said a bit slow. Noone that I saw had sold out by 4pm when I left. So it wouldn't seem that just getting more sellers and animals there in order to get 'choice' (which I guess means variety) would work. Maybe it could, create a certain momentum and attract more people, make it worth while for more sellers. But the issue seems to be that it's up to individual sellers to decide to come, and what to bring for sale when they do. And since there are more beardie breeders than GTP breeders....


----------



## saximus (Feb 13, 2011)

I think there was a lack of variety. Didn't really see anything special.
Pretty bummed I only got to meet a couple of APS people in person too


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 13, 2011)

Only a couple of APS members introduced themselves there must have been more??? Hi to Reptilian kman. Sorry if I misspelled that haha. I enjoyed it and was tempted to buy some snakes but my wife opposed me. Bummer


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 13, 2011)

I didn't see anyone with a name tag otherwise I would have said hi to people.


----------



## phoebe (Feb 13, 2011)

saximus said:


> I think there was a lack of variety. Didn't really see anything special.
> Pretty bummed I only got to meet a couple of APS people in person too



Pretty sure I saw you a few times...but I'm crap at introducing myself


----------



## Sutto82 (Feb 13, 2011)

I was there for a couple of hours...... when arrived at around 10:30 the place was packed and you couldn't get near the tables. Got a bit annoyed because alot of it was people that were there for a show and not to buy.

Still had a great day and my missus and I walked out with a couple. I picked up a Uluru Woma, and she got a Children's Ghost Python.

Cheers to the organisers.


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2011)

i thought it was great, abit packed so with 2 young kids and a stroller it was abit hard to really get to see stuff and introduce myself to people but it was def a good day!


----------



## Nash1990 (Feb 14, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Only a couple of APS members introduced themselves there must have been more???



I came over to check your enclosures out, you were busy talking to people so I didn't want to interupt

I may have walked away with a black headed python lol


----------

